# [evtl. Spoiler] No Man's Sky Daten analysiert - Charakter Ansicht- keine Multiplayer Daten - Anzeichen zur Xbox One Version und mehr



## Sight (15. August 2016)

Nachdem Hello Games das Spiel No Man's Sky am 12. August released hat, haben einige Member vom Neogaf Forum die Spielcodes/daten auseinander genommen und analysiert. 

*Hier meiner Meinung nach die interessantesten Entdeckungen:*

- Kein Multiplayercode/daten in den Spieldaten
- Das Intro, welches man am Anfang des Spiels sieht, ist wohl entgegen den Aussagen von Sean Murray, *keine *Ansicht der entdeckten Sonnenystemen anderer Spieler. Diese werden zufallsbedingt aus einer fertigen Liste entnommen
- E3 Demo war gescripted - (was eigentlich auch keine Überraschung ist)
- Angebliches Character Model wurde gefunden und eventuell das von Sean Murray genannte "Easter Egg" > Character Model "Affe"
- PS3/XBOX360 Codes existieren, wahrscheinlich von den "early builds"
- Angebliche Xbox One codes entdeckt

_*Und was meiner Meinung nach die letzten Hoffnungen auf den Multiplayer zerstört:*

- Ein Mitglied hat es geschafft, die Einstellungen so umzustellen, dass man eine "3rd person view" vom Raumschiff sieht. Es werden nur die HUD und Raumschiffelemente berechnet, die man auch sieht, wenn man im Raumschiff sitzt und fliegt. Somit ist es ausgeschlossen, dass irgend ein anderer Spieler überhaupt irgendetwas von anderen Spielern sehen kann.
Wahrscheinlich wird die Berechnung genauso auch auf den Planet das Schiff darstellen. Somit wird bei der Landung nur ein statisches Model vom Schiff geladen.
_
EDIT: Könnte natürlich sein, das die Engine die Ansicht von der eigenen Person verhindert aber die Person von anderen Spielern gesehen werden kann... mal abwarten


Wie oben schon erwähnt ist für mich der letzte Punkt eigentlich das schlimmste. Finde die Idee von diesem Spiel super und habe es mir geholt, habe wie viele andere auch gehofft, dass es zumindest einen kleinen MP Modus geben wird, wie auch die Entwickler es beschrieben haben.
Leider gibt es auch von seitens der Entwickler bis jetzt immer noch keine Aussage, warum das versprochene Multiplayer feature, wie zumindest das sehen anderer Spieler nicht funktioniert oder nicht vorhanden ist.

*Bilder und Quelle:*

GAFer is data mining through No Man's Sky (PC) - NeoGAF


----------



## kero81 (15. August 2016)

Warum muß man eigentlich immer vorbestellen und wartet nich ein paar Tage, damit man sowas alles vor dem Kauf weiß und ggf. erst garnicht kauft und enttäuscht ist?!


----------



## INU.ID (15. August 2016)

Sight schrieb:


> Leider gibt es auch von seitens der Entwickler bis jetzt immer noch keine Aussage, warum das versprochene Multiplayer feature, wie zumindest das sehen anderer Spieler nicht funktioniert oder nicht vorhanden ist.


Das ist der Punkt der mich auch brennend interessiert. Der bärtige Mann hat im Vorfeld ja immer und immer wieder bestätigt, das es zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber dennoch möglich ist, andere Spieler zu treffen. Wenn er hier gelogen hat, und bisher deuten alle Anzeichen daraufhin, dann wäre das mMn schon ziemlich frech. Gerade die potentielle Möglichkeit von anderen Spielern entdeckt zu werden, bzw. selbst welche entdecken zu können, hat für viele Spieler (wie mich zb.) einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf das Spielgefühl. Schließlich macht dieser Punkt den Unterschied zwischen Multiplayer/Coop und 100% reines Single-Player Game.

Ich persönlich finde sogar, das gerade die "angeblich" verschwindend geringe Möglichkeit andere Spieler treffen zu können ein enormer Bonus wäre. Sowas ist mir, gerade bei diesem Setting, deutlich lieber, als wenn man ständig auf dutzende anderer Mitspieler trifft. Auch als reiner Single-Player wird es für mich dagegen sofort deutlich unattraktiver.


----------



## Jobsti84 (15. August 2016)

Vielleicht ist das mit dem "MP" ja durchaus geplant, hat bis Release aber nicht mehr fertiggestellt werden können,
da die Wahrscheinlichkeit so gering sein soll, wurde einfahc nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass dieses Feature erst mit irgend einem Update nachgereicht wird.
*Spekulation*


----------



## Sight (15. August 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt der mich auch brennend interessiert. Der bärtige Mann hat im Vorfeld ja immer und immer wieder bestätigt, das es zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber dennoch möglich ist, andere Spieler zu treffen. Wenn er hier gelogen hat, und bisher deuten alle Anzeichen daraufhin, dann wäre das mMn schon ziemlich frech. Gerade die potentielle Möglichkeit von anderen Spielern entdeckt zu werden, bzw. selbst welche entdecken zu können, hat für viele Spieler (wie mich zb.) einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf das Spielgefühl. Schließlich macht dieser Punkt den Unterschied zwischen Multiplayer/Coop und 100% reines Single-Player Game.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde sogar, das gerade die "angeblich" verschwindend geringe Möglichkeit andere Spieler treffen zu können ein enormer Bonus wäre. Sowas ist mir, gerade bei diesem Setting, deutlich lieber, als wenn man ständig auf dutzende anderer Mitspieler trifft. Auch als reiner Single-Player wird es für mich dagegen sofort deutlich unattraktiver.



Finde ich zu 100% genauso, ein wildes rumfliegen mit mehreren Leuten überall wäre auf Dauer anstrengend und würde die Atmosphäre kaputt machen. Aber wenn man zufällig auf jemanden trifft, das wäre schon was. Vor allem wäre auch der Reiz da einen entdeckten Planeten zu erforschen, wenn dieser zufällig vor kurzem erst entdeckt wurde.



Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das mit dem "MP" ja durchaus geplant, hat bis Release aber nicht mehr fertiggestellt werden können,
> da die Wahrscheinlichkeit so gering sein soll, wurde einfahc nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass dieses Feature erst mit irgend einem Update nachgereicht wird.
> *Spekulation*



Ja das glaube ich sogar auch, die Antwort von Sean war ja "Mind blowing", ich glaube er/Hello Games, haben es einfach nicht erwartet das direkt am release Tag sich schon theoretisch 2 getroffen haben. Glaube dass die einfach gehofft haben, dass sich so schnell keiner treffen wird und den Multiplayer Modus im nächsten großen Patch nachgeschoben hätten, als "Multiplayerverbesserung bla bla".
Jetzt ist es raus, das da rein gar nichts ist, was MP angeht und deswegen wahrscheinlich auch das schweigen .... "Wie erklären wir das jetzt ...."


----------



## Traace (15. August 2016)

Zur not hoffe ich auf einen Mod.


----------



## INU.ID (16. August 2016)

Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das mit dem "MP" ja durchaus geplant, hat bis Release aber nicht mehr fertiggestellt werden können,
> da die Wahrscheinlichkeit so gering sein soll, wurde einfahc nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass dieses Feature erst mit irgend einem Update nachgereicht wird.
> *Spekulation*



Klar, kann natürlich sein. Eine Lüge bliebe es damit dennoch. Und auch wenn man sowas bei nem Indie-Spiel zum Sale-Preis (<20€) vielleicht noch irgendwie machen könnte, bei einem Vollpreis-Titel erwartet man mMn zu Recht, das alles was "hoch und heilig" versprochen wurde, auch eingehalten wird. Und sollte man wirklich erst in letzter Minute erkannt haben, das es damit nichts wird, dann sollte man so ehrlich sein, und DIREKT (und wenn es 1 Tag vor Release ist) sagen "Hey Leute, hört mal zu, wir haben den MP-Part überschätzt, blabla heulheul, aber unsere Jungs arbeiten mir Hochdruck daran ihn so schnell wie möglich nachzuliefern". Aber dann wie Nvidia bei der GTX970, oder Samsung vor ein paar Jahren bei den Fake-FullHD-3D Fernsehern (die 3D nur mit 50% reduzierter Auflösung anzeigen konnten), einfach mal gar nix zu sagen, und zu hoffen das es schon keiner merkt, sry, das geht mMn einfach gar nicht. Das ist absolut respektlos den zahlenden Kunden gegenüber.


----------



## Nuallan (16. August 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Klar, kann natürlich sein. Eine Lüge bliebe es damit dennoch. Und auch wenn man sowas bei nem Indie-Spiel zum Sale-Preis (<20€) vielleicht noch irgendwie machen könnte, bei einem Vollpreis-Titel erwartet man mMn zu Recht, das alles was "hoch und heilig" versprochen wurde, auch eingehalten wird. Und sollte man wirklich erst in letzter Minute erkannt haben, das es damit nichts wird, dann sollte man so ehrlich sein, und DIREKT (und wenn es 1 Tag vor Release ist) sagen "Hey Leute, hört mal zu, wir haben den MP-Part überschätzt, blabla heulheul, aber unsere Jungs arbeiten mir Hochdruck daran ihn so schnell wie möglich nachzuliefern". Aber dann wie Nvidia bei der GTX970, oder Samsung vor ein paar Jahren bei den Fake-FullHD-3D Fernsehern (die 3D nur mit 50% reduzierter Auflösung anzeigen konnten), einfach mal gar nix zu sagen, und zu hoffen das es schon keiner merkt, sry, das geht mMn einfach gar nicht. Das ist absolut respektlos den zahlenden Kunden gegenüber.



So läuft das halt heute. Beschwert man sich darüber, dass man belogen wurde, darf man sich sogar noch von den entsprechenden Fanboys beleidigen lassen, oder es kommen Sprüche wie: "Die Deutschen sind nur am meckern". Wir leben halt in einer Welt voller Schafe. Und es wird täglich schlimmer. Manchmal hilft ein Shitstorm, aber wie Nvidia beim 970-Skandal gezeigt hat sitzen die großen Firmen das heute einfach aus, weil sie eh unangreifbar sind. Schützen könnte uns nur die Politik. Nur blöd, dass die mittlerweile zu 100% von Konzernen kontrolliert wird. Die Hoffnung, dass die Leute sich bewusst werden, dass die mit ihrer Kaufkraft auch Denkzettel verteilen können, habe ich schon vor langer Zeit aufgegeben.


----------



## DaStash (17. August 2016)

Nuallan schrieb:


> So läuft das halt heute. Beschwert man sich darüber, dass man belogen wurde, darf man sich sogar noch von den entsprechenden Fanboys beleidigen lassen, oder es kommen Sprüche wie: "Die Deutschen sind nur am meckern". Wir leben halt in einer Welt voller Schafe. Und es wird täglich schlimmer. Manchmal hilft ein Shitstorm, aber wie Nvidia beim 970-Skandal gezeigt hat sitzen die großen Firmen das heute einfach aus, weil sie eh unangreifbar sind. Schützen könnte uns nur die Politik. Nur blöd, dass die mittlerweile zu 100% von Konzernen kontrolliert wird. Die Hoffnung, dass die Leute sich bewusst werden, dass die mit ihrer Kaufkraft auch Denkzettel verteilen können, habe ich schon vor langer Zeit aufgegeben.


Ist aber auch so und vor allem wird immer schon rum gemeckert obwohl es noch keine bestätigten Aussagen gibt. Und darum geht es eben. Wenn es sich zweifelsfrei feststellen lässt das jemand gelogen hat, dann kann man zu Recht seinen Unmut darüber äußern aber nicht wie so oft oder gar meistens vorab als Präventivmaßnahme.^^

MfG


----------



## Schallrich (17. August 2016)

Der Multiplayer wird dann als kostenpflichtiger DLC nachgeschoben. 
Aber zufällig Leute treffen wäre auf jeden Fall cool.
Aber ohne PVP und Kollision. Sonst gehen ein nur wieder die Trollkinder auf den Geist.


----------



## Nuallan (17. August 2016)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist aber auch so und vor allem wird immer schon rum gemeckert obwohl es noch keine bestätigten Aussagen gibt. Und darum geht es eben. Wenn es sich zweifelsfrei feststellen lässt das jemand gelogen hat, dann kann man zu Recht seinen Unmut darüber äußern aber nicht wie so oft oder gar meistens vorab als Präventivmaßnahme.^^



In diesem Fall hier gab es sehr schnell viele Indizien, und nach einer Woche Shitstorm noch keine Aussage vom Entwickler. Wie heißt es so schön: Keine Antwort ist auch ne Antwort.  Zusammen mit Erfahrungswerten und dem gesunden Menschenverstand ergibt sich sehr schnell ein klares Bild. Klar wäre es grundsätzlich besser erst zu meckern wenn es eine bestätigte Aussage gibt, aber damit würde man den Betrügern in die Hände spielen, denn wenn die Aussage überhaupt mal kommt irgendwann, wurden alle Preorder/Release-Käufer schon abgezockt, natürlich abzüglich den Leuten, denen das Spiel tatsächlich Spaß macht. Selten waren Worte wie "Lüge" und "Betrug" so passend wie bei NMS.


----------



## Snixx (17. August 2016)

New disappointment discovered : No Man's Sky - YouTube

Einfach auf Minute 7:26 gehen und die nächsten 15 Sekunden anhören und sehen ...


----------



## GTA 3 (18. August 2016)

Da wurde der Endverbraucher eiskalt angelogen mit nem Multiplayermodus...  Ich finde das Spiel läuft jetzt schon spürbar besser.


----------



## OkayBird (1. September 2016)

Snixx schrieb:


> New disappointment discovered : No Man's Sky - YouTube
> 
> Einfach auf Minute 7:26 gehen und die nächsten 15 Sekunden anhören und sehen ...



Haha... geil.  Wie schön einfach gelogen wurde.

Letztendlich hat wohl der Druck und der Hype ihren Teil beigetragen...


----------



## ZMC (7. September 2016)

Er guckt ja sogar runter beim Lügen. Im Nachhinein offensichtlich .... oh Mann!


----------



## Ramons01 (8. September 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, mir wäre der fehlende Multiplayer egal (die Lüge natürlich nicht), ich hätte mir lieber mehr Umfang gewünscht.

Es gibt ja mittlerweile riesige Listen von Features die gezeigt bzw. versprochen wurden und die nicht im Spiel sind. So etwas enttäuscht mich einfach und dann verlangt man auch noch 60€ dafür.
Ich hatte so viel Hoffnung für dieses Spiel, aber jetzt bin ich froh das ich es nicht gekauft habe und vorher die Reviews von z.B. Angry Joe angeschaut habe, die das Spiel auseinandergenommen haben und die ganzen Lügen aufgezählt haben.

Naja nun hoffe ich auf Dual Universe.


----------



## Körschgen (8. September 2016)

Also ganz ehrlich...bei NMS sollte man eigtl wirklich vom Kaufvertrag zurück treten dürfen.

Hat doch gar nichts mit dem Produkt zu tuen das beworben wurde.

Ich bewerbe doch nicht mein Produkt mit Feature XYZ und nachher sage ich: ja ihr hättet ja andere fragen können die es schon gekauft haben, die hätten euch sagen können, dass wir gelogen haben... Selbst Schuld...


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2016)

Zeig mir mal eine offizielle Werbung des Produktes, wo nachweislich gelogen wurde! 

MfG


----------



## Hillfigger (8. September 2016)

Das Interview, in dem u.a. gefragt wird ob man auf andere Spieler treffen könne, ist keine Art von offizieller Werbung?

Zu welcher Art von Produktdarstellung gehört es denn?


----------



## nitg (8. September 2016)

Wenn man das Ganze mal etwas ummünzt und bei den Haaren herbeizieht: Wenn man sich einen neuen Gamer-PC kauft, erwartet man doch auch, dass da eine Grafikkarte und kein popeliger Onboard-Chip drin sitzt, oder? Oder wenn man sich ein Auto kauft, erwartet man sich doch auch einen Motor? In dem Fall find ich das was Hello Games da abzieht schon an Betrug grenzend... Klar wird in der Werbung immer mal wieder was versprochen, was nicht gehalten wird, aber ich kann nicht was anpreisen, was nicht mal ansatzweise vorhanden ist...


----------



## shadie (8. September 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich...bei NMS sollte man eigtl wirklich vom Kaufvertrag zurück treten dürfen.
> 
> Hat doch gar nichts mit dem Produkt zu tuen das beworben wurde.
> 
> Ich bewerbe doch nicht mein Produkt mit Feature XYZ und nachher sage ich: ja ihr hättet ja andere fragen können die es schon gekauft haben, die hätten euch sagen können, dass wir gelogen haben... Selbst Schuld...



Geht in gewisser Art und Weise schon 

Ich habs bei Steam nach 2 Stunden auch wieder zurück gegeben.


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2016)

nitg schrieb:


> Wenn man das Ganze mal etwas ummünzt und bei den Haaren herbeizieht: Wenn man sich einen neuen Gamer-PC kauft, erwartet man doch auch, dass da eine Grafikkarte und kein popeliger Onboard-Chip drin sitzt, oder? Oder wenn man sich ein Auto kauft, erwartet man sich doch auch einen Motor? In dem Fall find ich das was Hello Games da abzieht schon an Betrug grenzend... Klar wird in der Werbung immer mal wieder was versprochen, was nicht gehalten wird, aber ich kann nicht was anpreisen, was nicht mal ansatzweise vorhanden ist...


Ein bescheidener Vergleich, schließlich kann man sich sowohl beim Auto als auch beim Gamer-PC "vorab" Informieren was genau drin ist und genau das konnte man auch bei NMS. Stichwort Reviews - Tests und Play Ons...^^

MfG


----------

